# What are your favorite movies ?



## the other mike

There are so many it's hard to choose so I'll just list 11 of my personal favorites off the top of my head.
Wall Street
Jurassic Park
Multiplicity
Night Shift
8 heads in a Duffel Bag
Me, Myself and Irene
The Wizard of Oz
Monty Python's Life of Brian
My Big Fat Greek Wedding
What About Bob ?
The 40 Year Old Virgin


----------



## the other mike

"Love brokers !" scene @ 34:00...
*Tiny screen 
Multiplicity...*


----------



## playtime

my top 5 would be:

breakfast club
10 commandments
animal house
ferris bueller's day off
wizard of oz


----------



## the other mike

playtime said:


> ferris bueller's day off


Speaking of Mathew Broderick, I love him in the Freshman and The Cable Guy too.


----------



## playtime

Angelo said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ferris bueller's day off
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Mathew Broderick, I love him in the Freshman and The Cable Guy too.
Click to expand...


didn't see either of those - but he was really good in 'glory'...


----------



## JOSweetHeart

My most favorite film is named Lifted starring Uriah Shelton and Dash Mihok.

God bless you and them always!!!

Holly


----------



## the other mike

playtime said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Mathew Broderick, I love him in the Freshman and The Cable Guy too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didn't see either of those - but he was really good in 'glory'...
Click to expand...

Here's another one;


----------



## fncceo




----------



## rightwinger

Godfather
Goodfells
Cool Hand Luke
Shawshank Redemption
Casablanca
Rear Window
The Great Santini


----------



## progressive hunter

absolutely the best movie ever made


----------



## rightwinger

progressive hunter said:


> absolutely the best movie ever made



Shirley one of the best comedies I ever saw


----------



## progressive hunter

rightwinger said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> absolutely the best movie ever made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirley one of the best comedies I ever saw
Click to expand...

dont call me shirley


----------



## Preacher

C


Angelo said:


> There are so many it's hard to choose so I'll just list 11 of my personal favorites off the top of my head.
> Wall Street
> Jurassic Park
> Multiplicity
> Night Shift
> 8 heads in a Duffel Bag
> Me, Myself and Irene
> The Wizard of Oz
> Monty Python's Life of Brian
> My Big Fat Greek Wedding
> What About Bob ?
> The 40 Year Old Virgin


Conspiracy Theory
Arlington Road
Days of Thunder
Patton
Jerry Maguire
Passion of the Christ
Red Dawn
ANYTHING John Wayne did
Braveheart
The Patriot
The Siege at Ruby Ridge
I have more but can't think of them right now.


----------



## BlueGin

Odium said:


> C
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are so many it's hard to choose so I'll just list 11 of my personal favorites off the top of my head.
> Wall Street
> Jurassic Park
> Multiplicity
> Night Shift
> 8 heads in a Duffel Bag
> Me, Myself and Irene
> The Wizard of Oz
> Monty Python's Life of Brian
> My Big Fat Greek Wedding
> What About Bob ?
> The 40 Year Old Virgin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conspiracy Theory
> Arlington Road
> Days of Thunder
> Patton
> Jerry Maguire
> Passion of the Christ
> Red Dawn
> ANYTHING John Wayne did
> Braveheart
> The Patriot
> The Siege at Ruby Ridge
> I have more but can't think of them right now.
Click to expand...

I love Conspiracy Theory. I’ve seen it multiple times. So good.

John Wayne movies are great too.


----------



## Preacher

BlueGin said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> C
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are so many it's hard to choose so I'll just list 11 of my personal favorites off the top of my head.
> Wall Street
> Jurassic Park
> Multiplicity
> Night Shift
> 8 heads in a Duffel Bag
> Me, Myself and Irene
> The Wizard of Oz
> Monty Python's Life of Brian
> My Big Fat Greek Wedding
> What About Bob ?
> The 40 Year Old Virgin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conspiracy Theory
> Arlington Road
> Days of Thunder
> Patton
> Jerry Maguire
> Passion of the Christ
> Red Dawn
> ANYTHING John Wayne did
> Braveheart
> The Patriot
> The Siege at Ruby Ridge
> I have more but can't think of them right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love Conspiracy Theory. I’ve seen it multiple times. So good.
> 
> John Wayne movies are great too.
Click to expand...

I love Mel Gibson's movies.


----------



## rightwinger

Odium said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> C
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are so many it's hard to choose so I'll just list 11 of my personal favorites off the top of my head.
> Wall Street
> Jurassic Park
> Multiplicity
> Night Shift
> 8 heads in a Duffel Bag
> Me, Myself and Irene
> The Wizard of Oz
> Monty Python's Life of Brian
> My Big Fat Greek Wedding
> What About Bob ?
> The 40 Year Old Virgin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conspiracy Theory
> Arlington Road
> Days of Thunder
> Patton
> Jerry Maguire
> Passion of the Christ
> Red Dawn
> ANYTHING John Wayne did
> Braveheart
> The Patriot
> The Siege at Ruby Ridge
> I have more but can't think of them right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love Conspiracy Theory. I’ve seen it multiple times. So good.
> 
> John Wayne movies are great too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love Mel Gibson's movies.
Click to expand...

Do you like movies about Gladiators?


----------



## Moonglow

I prefer to see Buster Keaton.


----------



## the other mike

Crocodile Dundee
Ghostbusters
The Jerk
Uncle Buck
The Nutty Professor ( Eddie Murphy)
Pretty Woman
The Italian Job
Men In Black
The Fugitive
Law Abiding Citizen
The Other Guys
Cast Away
Dumb and Dumber
The Freshman


----------



## rightwinger

Odium said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> C
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are so many it's hard to choose so I'll just list 11 of my personal favorites off the top of my head.
> Wall Street
> Jurassic Park
> Multiplicity
> Night Shift
> 8 heads in a Duffel Bag
> Me, Myself and Irene
> The Wizard of Oz
> Monty Python's Life of Brian
> My Big Fat Greek Wedding
> What About Bob ?
> The 40 Year Old Virgin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conspiracy Theory
> Arlington Road
> Days of Thunder
> Patton
> Jerry Maguire
> Passion of the Christ
> Red Dawn
> ANYTHING John Wayne did
> Braveheart
> The Patriot
> The Siege at Ruby Ridge
> I have more but can't think of them right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love Conspiracy Theory. I’ve seen it multiple times. So good.
> 
> John Wayne movies are great too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love Mel Gibson's movies.
Click to expand...

I went to school with Mel Gibson
5th and 6th grade


----------



## the other mike

Wall Street
Jurassic Park
Multiplicity
Night Shift
8 heads in a Duffel Bag
Me, Myself and Irene
The Wizard of Oz
Monty Python's Life of Brian
My Big Fat Greek Wedding
What About Bob ?
The 40 Year Old Virgin
Crocodile Dundee
Ghostbusters
The Jerk
Uncle Buck
The Nutty Professor ( Eddie Murphy)
Pretty Woman
The Italian Job
Men In Black
The Fugitive
Law Abiding Citizen
The Other Guys
Cast Away
Dumb and Dumber
The Freshman 
and Top Gun


----------



## MortSahlFan

Harry and Tonto, La Strada, Nashville, They Shoot Horses, Don't They?,Network, One Flew Over The Cuckoos Nest, Battle of Algiers, Treasure of the Sierra Madre, A Woman Under The Influence, Buffalo '66


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I love every film that has actor Bronson Pinchot in it.   

God bless you and the beautiful precious gentleman always!!!

Holly


----------



## the other mike

Angelo said:


> Wall Street
> Jurassic Park
> Multiplicity
> Night Shift
> 8 heads in a Duffel Bag
> Me, Myself and Irene
> The Wizard of Oz
> Monty Python's Life of Brian
> My Big Fat Greek Wedding
> What About Bob ?
> The 40 Year Old Virgin
> Crocodile Dundee
> Ghostbusters
> The Jerk
> Uncle Buck
> The Nutty Professor ( Eddie Murphy)
> Pretty Woman
> The Italian Job
> Men In Black
> The Fugitive
> Law Abiding Citizen
> The Other Guys
> Cast Away
> Dumb and Dumber
> The Freshman
> and Top Gun


Can't believe I left out My Blue Heaven.


----------



## Geaux4it




----------



## Geaux4it




----------



## the other mike

What is Mike Myers up to lately ?


----------



## Mindful

One of them, up there > is Shawshank.


----------



## Mindful

This too.


----------



## 22lcidw

With all of the cable channels they keep showing more recent movies a lot. I keep watching Battleship. A lot of flaws in the film and for some reason only several characters running the naval vessels and doing all of the work. But I like it. And somehow Rihanna makes it work for her even if a little over the top. Would love to see cable put an extended version of it on.


----------



## DGS49

In no particular order:

Monty Python's Holy Grail
Shawshank Red
Pulp FIction
The Sound of Music
My Fair Lady
My Cousin Vinny
The Natural
Jurassic Park
Dune (first one)
The Big Lebowski


----------



## Wintw

Pornography!     In general!


----------



## OldBiologist

Fight Club
Meet Joe Black
Thursday
Way of the Gun
Serenity
Colossus, the Forbin Project
I know there are others, those are the ones that came to mind right now.


----------



## the other mike

Watched this again last night.


----------



## Desperado

Good fellows
Serenity
Airplane
Red Dawn (the original)
Knight's Tale
American Outlaws


----------



## Voiceover

Angelo said:


> "Love brokers !" scene @ 34:00...
> *Tiny screen
> Multiplicity...*


I'm Gonna Get You Sucka - Jim Brown getting shot in his big toe and Superfly doing his pimp walk with goldfish in his heels . Dry comedy at its best


----------



## Ridgerunner

Top 10 in no particular order

Cool Hand Luke
Ocean's Eleven (original)
Spencer's Mountain
Grapes of Wrath
12 Angry Men (original)
The Bridge over the River Kwai
The Birds
Heat
Tombstone
Doctor Zhivago


----------



## Voiceover

Guns of Navarron


----------



## the other mike

I could do a list of favorite Tom Hanks films.


----------



## CWayne

A number of good ones and far too many to choose from.

I am a fan of fantasy and Scifi so most of what I enjoy fall in those genres.

I would have to say that Jackson's imagining of JRR Tolkeins Lord of the Rings are some of my favorites. All three.

I am partial to Evangeline Lilly so his version of The Hobbit was enjoyable.

I actually don't like Matt Demon's politics, but he makes very good movies.

For action movies:

I liked The Adjustment Bureau.
The Bourne Moves (All of them)
The Martian

The rest of his stuff was pretty much dross.

I enjoyed all of the Mission Impossible stuff by Tom Cruz

Of Course, most of the Marvel Movies.

For romance movies its hard to say.  I don't watch too many of them.

Me Before You
He's just not that into you
Valentines Day

Really, just too many to list them all.


----------



## Michelle420

I heart huckabees


----------



## Third Party

A Bridge Too Far, The Haunting, 7 Days in May, Grease, King of Kings, Touch of Evil, Murder on the Orient Express, The Day the Earth Stood Still, Vertigo, IT'S A MAD, MAD, MAD, MAD WORLD-One of each type movie-love, war, mystery...


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Angelo said:


> There are so many it's hard to choose so I'll just list 11 of my personal favorites off the top of my head.
> Wall Street
> Jurassic Park
> Multiplicity
> Night Shift
> 8 heads in a Duffel Bag
> Me, Myself and Irene
> The Wizard of Oz
> Monty Python's Life of Brian
> My Big Fat Greek Wedding
> What About Bob ?
> The 40 Year Old Virgin


Godfather.................To Kill a Mockingbird....Fried Green Tomatoes.......Cider House Rules.....Dirty Harry............off the top


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------

